# Sonicbids, anyone use it?



## ssydor (Dec 12, 2012)

Does anyone here use Sonicbids to book shows etc?
We just tried it out for like 6 months, and the only thing we managed to do was spend money! We got nothing in return! I don't like the idea of paying for "opportunities", but it seems like all the Big Festivals etc.. are using Sonicbids (NXNE, SXSW etc) for their submissions now. So if you want the opportunity to play at any of these events, you have to use Sonicbids.
We are a pretty serious band, and have some decent credentials. We have been around for a while and have accomplished a lot on our own, without using Services like these. So I was pretty disappointed with the whole experience! Seems like a cash grab to me.
Anyone have the same experience with them, or it is just us?


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Sonicbids has become like Ticketmaster, a necessary evil. From what I understand (please correct me if I'm wrong) the money collected from these entry fees is divided between Sonicbids and their client. 

This is why you see so many "BRF ENTERTAINMENT seeks new artists for their roster." BRF ENTERTAINMENT gets a cut of the money from Sonicbids. 

So at the end of the day it's the same as its always been, bands without money getting screwed by folks that have pockets full.

While I'm venting, you continue to get screwed by the festivals who put you on at 8pm in some bar miles away from the action. Unless you're on before the "next biggest thing from Denmark" you're pretty much guaranteed to play to bar staff and festival volunteers.

It's a kick in the teeth from the moment you apply. That being said, it's a good opportunity to schmooze with some industry folk and if they like your band they'll probably screw you over too.


----------



## emenel (Jun 24, 2010)

I've never had good success with Sonicbids... it's expensive, doesn't really allow you to be heard with any context, and puts you in the same pool as thousands of other bands.

My band has played NXNE a couple times, and it's usually getting booked in a showcase by somebody we know or have played with before, not through the festival submissions. That said, played festivals like NXNE isn't great generally.. Unless you have tons of press already it's hard to draw a crowd, set times are ridiculous (20 minutes at 2am anyone?).


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## woodnoize (Jun 18, 2009)

spent likely $100 there. never got a whiff of anything back. promoters/venues who use it are to be avoided imho. they are the cog in the wheel that greases it and should be ashamed.


----------

